# Ligament/Tendon Sprain/Injury



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flynn*



Michelle/Flynn said:


> Flynn started limping over a month ago, it came on slowly. It would come and go for about a week until I noticed that he was limping every day. I gave it another week to see if it would go away.
> Of course it did not, so we went to the vet and they found nothing on the x-rays and we got a referral to a surgeon (which, no way I can afford to have exploratory surgery or anything)
> 
> Had a breeder friend check him out and she noticed I believe it is a ligament that is very stiff/tight in his front left leg. It was recommended to ice it twice a day and see if that helped. It did for a bit, until he decided he had had enough of just laying around the house, got out and ran around. And it seems that is ice is not helping anymore.
> ...


I would DEFINITELY see the vet again. A good vet will work his leg to see if there is a tear and they will also do xrays to see if surgery is needed. They won't just do surgery. I think the longer you let it go, the worse it can become.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I am planning to take him back and look at it again, it just seems he has been limping way too long, I know they say it can take about 2-4 months to heal, but I haven't seen much or really any improvement.

Of course I am out of the country at the moment and he will sadly have to wait until I get back. Poor fluffy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I would schedule the appointment with the orthopedic surgeon. Just because the doctor's title says surgeon, doesn't mean that surgery is the only option, nor that they will pressure you to do exploratory surgery. It means they specialize in orthopedic ailments and treatments, up to and including surgery. Our orthopedic surgeon is against exploratory surgery because of the risks involved with sedation and what not. At the very least you need the expertise to diagnosis your pup. 

Most likely you will need to get x-rays done and blood drawn and tested at the bare minimum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh ok, I was not aware of that. I honestly thought they wanted to do surgery. Thank you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ultimately he may need surgery, but the ortho vet will do a full exam before deciding that, and at this point he really needs to be fully checked out.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I was trying the most non-invasive/ sadly non-expensive way to treat it. I am on a really tight budget and surgery is not something I can just do right away, so I was trying everything I could. 
I believe I will take him to our breeder recommended and go from there. I still have no idea what he did (from jumping on the bed to running at the dog park I cannot narrow down when any of this occurred.)
Should I continue the rest/ice until then? (I sadly cannot get him to the vet until I get back)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When my Bear tore his ACLs earlier this year, our vet started us with rest, and anti-inflammatories (NSAIDS) like Rimadyl or Metacam for 10 days than reevaluate. 

Idk how long until you get back nor if your dog is physically with you, but the sooner they are seen the better, IMO. 

I encourage you to apply for CareCredit. They make things more affordable so your animal can get the care they need. We just spent a god-awful amount of money on Bear and are making monthly payments to CareCredit since they financed us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I will definitely look into that thank you!
Sadly I am not physically with my dog, he is with friends.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can your friends take him to the vet? at the very least get him started on something for pain management? I realize it will be a balance so that the meds don't completely mask the pain allowing your boy to become to active and injure himself even more. My pups are pretty stoic so by the time they let on that they're uncomfortable, they're in some real pain that needs treatment.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't leave money with them and honestly cannot afford to take him right now >.> It has been the one thing that has been frustrating, I never expected to have this many issues. But I am taking one day at a time and trying to do what I can and stay in school. And I have an appointment for the day I get back.
I will make something work when I get back, they are making sure he doesn't get too carried away or anything.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> I didn't leave money with them and honestly cannot afford to take him right now >.> It has been the one thing that has been frustrating, I never expected to have this many issues. But I am taking one day at a time and trying to do what I can and stay in school. And I have an appointment for the day I get back.
> I will make something work when I get back, they are making sure he doesn't get too carried away or anything.


Sorry if I come across as rude, Your Dog is in pain!! Our Roxy had to have surgery when She was about 9mths for Her tendon, it wasn't a question, We had the Surgery done!!! We knew when we got Her, We had Her for Life!!! Maybe You should have thought about that!!


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I do understand he isn't comfortable and he is in pain, obviously he wouldn't be limping if he wasnt. At the same time I want to be there to talk to the vet and make sure I understand what is going on before I tell them to go ahead and just put my dog under. If that seems selfish, then honestly so be it. I am still trying to figure out what it actually is, whether is a really bad sprain, tendonitis or something I haven't even heard of, we still have no idea. Honestly we don't know if it is a tendon or a ligament or a bad muscle sprain. I am going off the information I have been able to see and feel. 
I am doing the best with what I can with what I have and he wants for almost nothing. He is spoiled rotten. I have been researching anti-inflammatory medication as well as pain medication for him. I am doing what I can and I was hoping to find some more information about some home-remedies I could use or suggest until I got him in.
I appreciate everyone taking the time to answer and I am sure he will be fine in no time. It is nice to get help and reassurance from others with goldens. Not that this has dampened his spirits at all, he would be running and walking and jogging all day if I let him, so that is what is keeping me positive. He is eating and drinking and acting completely normal and would love to go on his daily walks if I let him, so I imagine he will do ok, until we can work out a plan on what will work best for him and for me. I have no plans in changing his ownership status, he is my dog and will be that way for a long time to come.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Fish oil has an anti-inflammatory effect. And Glucosomine/Chrondatin/MSM combo is reported to promote joint health and even healing. 
I believe some use Vitamin C as an anti-inflammatory as well. 

ETA: I don't know if you said the first vet prescribed any pain management to you at your last visit. If not, I would call them and ask if you could try some. Maybe tramadol and/or metacam. 

Massage works wonders for Bear. And gentle stretch (Passive Range of motion). 

I hope he feels better soon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> I do understand he isn't comfortable and he is in pain, obviously he wouldn't be limping if he wasnt. At the same time I want to be there to talk to the vet and make sure I understand what is going on before I tell them to go ahead and just put my dog under. If that seems selfish, then honestly so be it. I am still trying to figure out what it actually is, whether is a really bad sprain, tendonitis or something I haven't even heard of, we still have no idea. Honestly we don't know if it is a tendon or a ligament or a bad muscle sprain. I am going off the information I have been able to see and feel.
> I am doing the best with what I can with what I have and he wants for almost nothing. He is spoiled rotten. I have been researching anti-inflammatory medication as well as pain medication for him. I am doing what I can and I was hoping to find some more information about some home-remedies I could use or suggest until I got him in.
> I appreciate everyone taking the time to answer and I am sure he will be fine in no time. It is nice to get help and reassurance from others with goldens. Not that this has dampened his spirits at all, he would be running and walking and jogging all day if I let him, so that is what is keeping me positive. He is eating and drinking and acting completely normal and would love to go on his daily walks if I let him, so I imagine he will do ok, until we can work out a plan on what will work best for him and for me. I have no plans in changing his ownership status, he is my dog and will be that way for a long time to come.


He wants for nothing........... I'm sure He wants to walk without limping and in pain! Wow a Dog is eating and drinking?!? Feel Bad for Him and the life you think you will give him!! He has been limping for a month!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

daddysgirl said:


> He wants for nothing........... I'm sure He wants to walk without limping and in pain! Wow a Dog is eating and drinking?!? Feel Bad for Him and the life you think you will give him!! He has been limping for a month!!


I understand your point and where you are coming from, but the attitude and way you deliver your opinion leaves much to be desired. Please tone it down. You have given your opinion twice now. The OP has seen it. The more you push, the less any person will listen. I find your tone to be insulting and borders on an attack to the OP. 

Respectfully 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brave said:


> I understand your point and where you are coming from, but the attitude and way you deliver your opinion leaves much to be desired. Please tone it down. You have given your opinion twice now. The OP has seen it. The more you push, the less any person will listen. I find your tone to be insulting and borders on an attack to the OP.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> ...


Wow!! Take it or leave it!! John and I took Great care of Roxy for 11 years, if She limped, We took her to the vet! Sorry I hurt your feelings,! We were good parents to Her!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brave said:


> I understand your point and where you are coming from, but the attitude and way you deliver your opinion leaves much to be desired. Please tone it down. You have given your opinion twice now. The OP has seen it. The more you push, the less any person will listen. I find your tone to be insulting and borders on an attack to the OP.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> ...


if you didn't get it, I was being so sarcastic!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

daddysgirl said:


> Wow!! Take it or leave it!! John and I took Great care of Roxy for 11 years, if She limped, We took her to the vet! Sorry I hurt your feelings,! We were good parents to Her!!


 My feelings are fine and dandy. The OPs may NOT be, and she doesn't deserve to be shamed. I never said you weren't good parents to your Roxy. I understand you recently lost Roxy. I'm so sorry for your loss. You are most likely very raw and grieving such a tremendous loss. Your posts feel hostile. That is ALL I was saying. You made your point, if you want to be hostile, it might be best to move along. Hounding a poster could be considered harassment. 



daddysgirl said:


> if you didn't get it, I was being so sarcastic!!


 A spade is a spade, sarcasm or not. The posts come off as hostile and rude.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Even doggy aspirin can help, it is buffered and safe for dog use. Be careful with human meds.as.the additives can be dangerous.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Brave said:


> Fish oil has an anti-inflammatory effect. And Glucosomine/Chrondatin/MSM combo is reported to promote joint health and even healing.
> I believe some use Vitamin C as an anti-inflammatory as well.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if you said the first vet prescribed any pain management to you at your last visit. If not, I would call them and ask if you could try some. Maybe tramadol and/or metacam.
> ...


He has been on fish oil since he was six months so that helps and we were told to get him on glucosomine/joint tablets right away after I started to notice the limp. (I honestly had no idea I should have had him on it sooner) 

I will make sure to ask about those medications when we go. We had some, but he only gave us a week to see if it would go away after that. And of course it didn't, but icing it twice a day really seemed to help! 

Thank you me too! It is hard to see him this way, it isn't fair to him. Much appreciated for your help!




lhowemt said:


> Even doggy aspirin can help, it is buffered and safe for dog use. Be careful with human meds.as.the additives can be dangerous.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh ok, I was worried about buying over the counter doggy drugs, wasn't sure how regulated they were. 



And of course, until we know why he is limping (tendon, ligament, or muscle) I cannot do much more than make him as comfortable as I can. His limp started gradually, it was not suddenly there (over the course of 10 days his limp got worse, so we took him to the vet and have been doing everything I can since), so it would seem this wasn't a normal run of the mill tear or break, that is why everyone I have asked believes he sprained it badly.
Honestly his vet had no idea, he showed no pain when doing range of motion and a radiologist couldn't find anything on his x-rays, so I am going off what I have read and have been told could help him.
As someone pointed out there was a misunderstanding between surgeon and orthopedic surgeon, I now have a new avenue to explore. So I am hopeful that we will find an answer and he will be back to chasing birds as soon as he can =) 

Thank you all for your help! And if anyone has anymore suggestions that might help ease his pain until the vet figures something out I would greatly appreciate it! =D


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> He has been on fish oil since he was six months so that helps and we were told to get him on glucosomine/joint tablets right away after I started to notice the limp. (I honestly had no idea I should have had him on it sooner)


Consider double checking the dosage. Bear is on a crazy high dosage (vet approved). 

Check out this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

Bear's Orthopedic Surgeon OK'ed 2800 mg Omega 3 (which turns into 8 1200mg Fish Oil pills which each contain 360mg DHA/EPA), 500-1000 mg Glucosamine, 400-800 mg Chronditin, and our joint pills also have MSM in them. I buy human pills, but matched them as closely to Dasaquin as possible. 

Since fish oil depletes vitamin E reserves, we also supplement with 400 UI of Vitamin E, daily.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Brave said:


> Consider double checking the dosage. Bear is on a crazy high dosage (vet approved).
> 
> Check out this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html
> 
> ...


I just squirt it in his food, I didn't know everything else involved. OH MY HEAVENS THANK YOU FOR BRINGING THIS TO MY ATTENTION!

I am sad to say that most of that went over my head. And trying to read the info on supplements doesn't make a ton of sense.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> I just squirt it in his food, I didn't know everything else involved. OH MY HEAVENS THANK YOU FOR BRINGING THIS TO MY ATTENTION!
> 
> I am sad to say that most of that went over my head. And trying to read the info on supplements doesn't make a ton of sense.


Ask any questions you need. I am more than happy to share whatever knowledge I have.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

He was on fish oil to keep his coat all nice (which it has, there is a definite difference when he is off of it) I had no idea about anything else.

Do I need to have him on Vitamin E or anything else listed on there? Would that benefit him at all? He gets his glucosamine supplements from Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
I am not sure exactly what would be necessary, he is on joint support or not the really high levels, because his joints seem ok? No signs of arthritis, so what exactly do I need to supplement or do I need to add anything else?

(I really hope that made sense)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> He was on fish oil to keep his coat all nice (which it has, there is a definite difference when he is off of it) I had no idea about anything else.
> 
> Do I need to have him on Vitamin E or anything else listed on there? Would that benefit him at all? He gets his glucosamine supplements from Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
> I am not sure exactly what would be necessary, he is on joint support or not the really high levels, because his joints seem ok? No signs of arthritis, so what exactly do I need to supplement or do I need to add anything else?
> ...


Dosage wise, you should consult with your vet. I am of the opinion that joint supplements are always good, no matter the age. Since we don't have a diagnosis, we cannot say if the joint supplements will help the problem specifically. 

Fish oil should be 300mg DHA/EPA per 10 lbs of body weight (per the thread I quoted earlier) for ANTI-INFLAMMATORY purposes. You will need to read the label of your liquid to see how much to add to his food. If you're going to be giving large doses of fish oil, I recommend adding vitamin E, but again, you will need to talk to your vet and make sure it's something YOU are comfortable with. I just slip them in chunks of hot dogs and he takes them like a pro.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not sure if the glucosamine will help, but I figure it is better to start now and maybe it will help with something down the line if it does happen.

I believe I actually give him less than the required amount on the bottle. I will definitely ask when we go in about the fish oil and vitamin E. I guess I should do it right instead of just winging it. It will probably be better for him in the long run.

I just wasn't sure about every other recommended medication on there, for a dog like him, with no arthritis, the fish oil and glucosamine and vitamin e would be recommended for that? (of course given the situation we don't know exactly what would be best, until we see the vet again)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

As a general reminder, please be courteous to one another. 

Have you considered a massage therapist? A friend's puppy was limping and she had her x rayed to be sure she wasn't dealing with elbow dysplasia. The vet thought it could be pano or a pulled muscle. She started taking her to a massage therapist for doggies a few times a month and it made all the difference. The masseuse could feel the right ligament and worked on her in that area and all over. After several months, the limp is gone. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh wow! That is amazing! I didn't know they existed to be honest. I will try and look to see if there is one available where I live.
Thank you so much for the information! =D


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> Oh wow! That is amazing! I didn't know they existed to be honest. I will try and look to see if there is one available where I live.
> Thank you so much for the information! =D


The woman is a regular masseuse and does dogs on a certain day. Not sure where you're located- she is in Ohio and travels into PA. I would suggest doing a search but if you come up empty handed, ask some performance/agility people as they seem to tend to use chiropractors and massage therapists more than anyone else. You could also start a thread in the agility section to see if anyone has recommendations in your area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking in to see how you and Flynn are doing.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

Brave said:


> I understand your point and where you are coming from, but the attitude and way you deliver your opinion leaves much to be desired. Please tone it down. You have given your opinion twice now. The OP has seen it. The more you push, the less any person will listen. I find your tone to be insulting and borders on an attack to the OP.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> ...


Thank you, for saying that, I was about to!


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We got back from the Vet today. Had more x-rays done and the vet definitely checked him out pretty good.
They did not find anything, the vet thought it could be something with the muscle or possible a tendon, but something that didn't heal right or when he was growing there was some small damage to the tissues surrounding the elbow. He could not give a more definitive answer due to Flynn not showing or giving the vet any indication of pain. The vet went through and touched, squeezed, extended, contracted everything he could on his leg and Flynn did nothing. He did recommend no more jumping on the bed, so we are in search of a stool or something, so he doesn't jump the full thing.
And since Flynn was no longer limping as bad (no idea how that happened) the vet said keep an eye on it, no anti-imflammatories, and no need to heat or ice it. He did recommend some messages to help. (WHICH THANK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION HERE AS WELL <3) I am looking into getting him a massage maybe once a month or so to hopefully help him (since I imagine he wouldn't like me doing it)

I got home and he just was not limping as bad as he was before I left, I am not sure if the playing with the other dogs helped him to stretch it out, or if the fact that I was no longer icing it helped (apparently you are not supposed to do that unless it is an acute or as soon as it happened). Learned something. And the vet said he has seen dogs limp for no reason then stop and have no issues ever again. So who knows, until something happens Flynn is doing great! =D 

The vet okayed him to go for walks!!! No high impact activity until he is better, but I am just happy we can go for walks! 

Thank you everyone! I appreciate everyones help!! I am happy to see him almost back to his old self, still going to take it slow, but at least he will not have to be restricted to only bathroom outings!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great news! I can guarantee he would LOVE it if you have him massages. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Michelle/Flynn said:


> Thank you everyone! We got back from the Vet today. Had more x-rays done and the vet definitely checked him out pretty good.
> They did not find anything, the vet thought it could be something with the muscle or possible a tendon, but something that didn't heal right or when he was growing there was some small damage to the tissues surrounding the elbow. He could not give a more definitive answer due to Flynn not showing or giving the vet any indication of pain. The vet went through and touched, squeezed, extended, contracted everything he could on his leg and Flynn did nothing. He did recommend no more jumping on the bed, so we are in search of a stool or something, so he doesn't jump the full thing.
> And since Flynn was no longer limping as bad (no idea how that happened) the vet said keep an eye on it, no anti-imflammatories, and no need to heat or ice it. He did recommend some messages to help. (WHICH THANK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION HERE AS WELL <3) I am looking into getting him a massage maybe once a month or so to hopefully help him (since I imagine he wouldn't like me doing it)
> 
> ...


I was going through a lot of the same stuff with Remy and his neck pain for quite some time. One word of caution - adrenaline is an amazing thing - dogs previously limping and being non responsive are suddenly fine. It's temporary. I am not saying this to scare you - only to caution you to watch out and not let him overdo it.

I am so hoping that is stops it's progression and in time fully heals. My poor Remy seems to have reinjured whatever was going on with him, so badly that we are seeing a neurologist on Monday. I am absolutely beside myself!


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh ok. I appreciate the word of caution. We are keeping his walks short to 20 minutes at a time (usually 2-3 times a day). It isn't much, but hoping that with a little exercise and time it will heal.
There is still no running, chasing, or anything high-impact. We were advised against that and of course if things do deteriorate we will be back at the vet.

I hope Remy feels better! It really is no fun when they aren't as happy and as healthy and they could be.


----------

